# Don't shout - but why would ANYONE in the world...



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

... waste 50,000 ACTUAL words on NaNoWriMo?

Seriously?

We (AS IN Saffina Desforges and MWiDP) are SOOOO busy, that to write 2,000 words of decent material in a WEEK would be great! (OK, not entirely true, but you get my drift)

If I was going to put 50,000 words (good or bad) down on paper, I WOULD BE PUBLISHING IT!

I am sure that this comp helps writers hone their skills, but are they not better off learning by seeing what readers want? A whole MONTH of writing that you will NEVER publish?

What is that all about?

If I wrote 50,000 words in a month, I'd have 3/4 of a book out. Oh, hang on - I did, and I have! And in the time you have spent doing this, I'll have another one almost finished. AND, what you have written, COULD have been included in the next Saffina Desforges presents... anthology, OR been the next best-seller? N.B. CHECK out WG2E's blog @ http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com

We have to spend our time as 21st Century writers being business people and NOT writing. Don't spend a month NOT, NOT writing!?

Please don't take this the wrong way, but the only people doing NaNoWriMO are people who have never written for a living and people who are never going to.

The ones in between are either sponsored or lying! Let's see your stories!

(and then send answers on a postcard as to why you spent the month before xmas wasting your time on a competition when you could have had a story/book/antho on Kindle/Nook/Generic.e-reader for what will be the BIGGEST xmas for eternity??)

Saffi


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm a little confused. I was under the impression that NaNoWriMo is simply an exercise to get people to committed a writing specific amount of words in a specific time. What you do with those words is totally up to you, correct? I have heard of several people who have taken the novels they wrote in WriMo and added to them, polished them, edited them, and published them. 

I am considering doing WriMo this year because I like accountability and challenges. I have a book planned that I would be writing during November anyhow. If I participate in WriMo the only thing that would change is I would use forums to chat about the process and submit my word counts to keep me accountable. In no way will it change the quality of my work or what I plan to do with it once November is over.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I plan to publish last years NaNo book and this years as well.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I kind of planned on going by the guidelines, but not officially enter -- 50,000 words in 30 days would get my novel that's next on the list just about at the point I wanted to be, 60,000 words. It would be more like setting a goal for myself, like seeing a finish line, you know?. 

But I'd need to finish in well under a month, to leave editing time for a December 1 publishing date. I've already pushed this thing to the back burner enough, it's begging to be finished.  

I think some people who participate actually do edit and submit their work, but I won't swear on it.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I can't tell if this is tongue-in-cheek or not.

Assuming you're serious...what makes you think the work created isn't later published?

And how could someone take offense at:

_Please don't take this the wrong way, but the only people doing NaNoWriMO are people who have never written for a living and people who are never going to._


----------



## Evan Couzens (Jul 18, 2011)

/nothing against NaNoWriMo, just find the image funny


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

All of the work that I'm currently editing and intend to publish next spring - came out of either NaNoWriMo or Scriptfrenzy (I've adapted three screenplays to novel/novella format).

Yes, you're highly unlikely to hit the 50,000 word mark and have something that is ready for publication - but then you're highly unlikely to have something ready for publication at the end of _any_ first draft.

Different writers work in different ways, some improvise a first draft off the top of their head, some plan every step, some just get the first draft on the page and then shape it, some edit deeply as they go. Perhaps the OP works in such a way that they wouldn't be able to come up with something that they could polish if they were writing for NaNoWriMo. However, there are several people who have published NaNoWriMo novels (after editing) - both self published and traditionally published.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

It's never a waste to write anything, IMO. Anything that encourages people to write is fantastic.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but the only people doing NaNoWriMO are people who have never written for a living and people who are never going to.
> 
> The ones in between are either sponsored or lying! Let's see your stories!


Please don't take this the wrong way, but I hope you're being tongue-in-cheek. If you aren't, you've missed the point of NaNoWriMo.

NaNoWriMo is *not* a project to "Write 50k words in a month _that then must be ditched_!"

No, it's a project to "Write 50k words in a month!" Maybe they'll need to be ditched, maybe not. I know of several (published!) authors who are participating in NaNoWriMo. Some folks write to ditch, but many-dare I say most?-don't.

I've participated before and have parts of novels to show for it, one of which is nowhere near done. (It's one of those experimental projects that I can't _quite_ get right, yet.) Another, though, is great on the scene level but is missing something in the plot, and I've not yet been able to focus on figuring out what's missing.

And even if you _are_ being tongue-in-cheek, that bit that I quoted can easily be construed as rude, fyi. That accusation that folks are lying is particularly insulting.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Monique said:


> I can't tell if this is tongue-in-cheek or not.
> 
> Assuming you're serious...what makes you think the work created isn't later published?
> 
> ...


Of course I have my tongue firmly pressed into my cheek. I am merely posing a question? I am not saying you wouldn't USE those words, but, if you were in the business of writing (seriously) for a living, it would be a month at (insert your own £/$/€ here) whatever price out of your working budget was?

THAT, to us, is a whole lot of dosh?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I have no idea what you mean. Are you saying "serious" writers don't write 30-50k in a month?

I'm biting my tongue here.


----------



## W.W. (Jun 27, 2011)

Um, one of the novels in my sig,_ Linked_, was my 2009 NaNo novel. I wrote it with every intention of it being published through one means or another. As for not worrying about quality, some people do feel like they just can't get a whole novel written because they get bogged down with fussing over every sentence before moving on. So they use NaNo to give themselves permission to just keep writing that first draft. Then they go back and revise.

Now, this hasn't been a particular struggle for me, so that's not what I do, but some writers really do need to give themselves "permission to write crap" as many NaNo-ers say.

As for this being only for beginners, I've been pursuing publication seriously for over ten years. I've had two reputable, sought after literary agents. I've written eight completed, revised, and edited novels. And I'm going to write my ninth (though it won't be my ninth first draft) next month as a NaNo project. Guess I'm still a beginner.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> ... waste 50,000 ACTUAL words on NaNoWriMo?
> 
> Seriously?


Wow.



Saffina Desforges said:


> If I was going to put 50,000 words (good or bad) down on paper, I WOULD BE PUBLISHING IT!


(emphasis mine) You would publish something good or bad? You go on and do that, grrrl. More power to you.

The rest in the middle I'm simply not willing to comment upon. My tongue bleeds from the effort.



Saffina Desforges said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but the only people doing NaNoWriMO are people who have never written for a living and people who are never going to.


Too late. Saying "don't take this the wrong way" doesn't make something inoffensive but it does make it quite apparent that you know it is offensive. If you don't want someone to take offense, it might just be better to not say it



Saffina Desforges said:


> The ones in between are either sponsored or lying! Let's see your stories!


Liars? You're really going to start telling people they're liars?

Clearly you have no idea what people do with their NaNoWriMo stories. Some people do publish them. *Many many* well established authors have done and continue to do NaNoWriMo along with beginners, people working in the trenches of publishing (or trying) and people that simply love a challenge. And you also don't seem to understand what NaNoWriMo is about. If you're not into it, that's fine. I'm not sure why you feel it necessary to be a offensive about it.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Monique said:


> I have no idea what you mean. Are you saying "serious" writers don't write 30-50k in a month?
> 
> I'm biting my tongue here.


Please, don't bite (that's what R Patts is for), I am merely asking how a writer making money for a living, could afford to waste a whole month writing and not doing anything with it? (see Sir Alan Sugar - about not holding stock, or wasting a day in business) ?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Please, don't bite (that's what R Patts is for), I am merely asking how a writer making money for a living, could afford to waste a whole month writing and not doing anything with it? (see Sir Alan Sugar - about not holding stock, or wasting a day in business) ?


What on earth makes you think they're wasting their time and not doing anything with it?

I'm just dumbfounded by the OP. Yuck.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I did NaNoWriMo last year, and published the book that I wrote (Gears of Wonderland) at the start of this month. Obviously it's had some rewriting to expand/change it, and it's gone through a professional editor, but a lot of the text in the final version (and certainly a good 80% of the plot) was written in November last year.

So November last year wasn't a waste of time for me by any stretch of the imagination. I'd do it again this year, but I'm in the middle of another manuscript and need to focus on it to meet editor booking deadlines.

The only reason it could ever be a waste is if you went into it with the sole purpose of deleting what you wrote at the end of November. Which would be a really insane thing to do, to be honest!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Rachel Schurig said:


> I'm a little confused. I was under the impression that NaNoWriMo is simply an exercise to get people to committed a writing specific amount of words in a specific time. What you do with those words is totally up to you, correct? I have heard of several people who have taken the novels they wrote in WriMo and added to them, polished them, edited them, and published them.
> 
> I am considering doing WriMo this year because I like accountability and challenges. I have a book planned that I would be writing during November anyhow. If I participate in WriMo the only thing that would change is I would use forums to chat about the process and submit my word counts to keep me accountable. In no way will it change the quality of my work or what I plan to do with it once November is over.


Yes, yes, yes Rachel. Write it, polish it, publish it. I wish you all the luck in the world. That was when indie was frowned upon. NOW? You've got three weeks to get your books/stories/antho's/memoirs out there if you have a chance of making the charts for xmas! It's a dog eat dog world and any bulldog can win, but you have to get the first bite in.

MY point is, whilst last year, NaNoWriMo was a pleasant writing exercise; it ain't now!

Do NaNoWriMo, but be prepared to miss out on four weeks of publishing if you do!


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but the only people doing NaNoWriMO are people who have never written for a living and people who are never going to.


I've published both of my NaNo projects, and I'll publish what I write this year. And I know a lot of people who have done the same. There are a lot of people who DO write for a living AND participate in NaNo. I'm completely baffled by your uncalled-for rant that has no basis whatsoever. You seem to be assuming that while people are writing for NaNo, they're doing nothing else with their lives. And we all know assuming does.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Do NaNoWriMo, but be prepared to miss out on four weeks of publishing if you do!


Or get a lot more written in the four weeks than you otherwise would...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Of course I have my tongue firmly pressed into my cheek. I am merely posing a question? I am not saying you wouldn't USE those words, but, if you were in the business of writing (seriously) for a living, it would be a month at (insert your own £/$/€ here) whatever price out of your working budget was?
> 
> THAT, to us, is a whole lot of dosh?


Not everybody manages to produce as little new writing as you do in a week, let a lone a month. For a lot of writers, nanowrimo is pretty darn near every month, and you can bet your bottom £/$/€ that something productive will come out of it in the end.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

I draft most of my full length stuff in two weeks through fast drafting. So, a month to do 50k? I'm not sure why you're shocked by that. A lot of people are fast writers/slower cleaners. We all put the time in some place different to get to a good product.

Also, why get upset at people enjoying the camaraderie of NANO for one month?

Here's a partial list of NANO books that have been published: http://www.nanowrimo.org/publishedwrimos


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Evan Couzens said:


> /nothing against NaNoWriMo, just find the image funny


<<<<<What he said


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Why would you think the 50k words would be wasted? I'm planning on releasing the novel I wrote for NaNo last year in the beginning of next year. The only reason it's not coming out sooner is right after I finished thatbook I had an idea for another story, so I wrote that one too and thought it was a more marketable first release.

This thread baffles me. Why would you think anyone throws out what they write in NaNo?


----------



## W.W. (Jun 27, 2011)

What do you mean by "publishing?" In what way does drafting a new manuscript during November mean missing out on publishing other work in time for Christmas?

Do you mean promoting? That you feel your time would be better spent promoting at that time of year?


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Seanathin23 said:


> I plan to publish last years NaNo book and this years as well.


Do it! All power to you! I'm 1 million percent behind you.

When you've had a book out for a year, I'll ask you again.

Saffi


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

How to win friends and influence people, only not so much.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Yes, yes, yes Rachel. Write it, polish it, publish it. I wish you all the luck in the world. That was when indie was frowned upon. NOW? You've got three weeks to get your books/stories/antho's/memoirs out there if you have a chance of making the charts for xmas! It's a dog eat dog world and any bulldog can win, but you have to get the first bite in.
> 
> MY point is, whilst last year, NaNoWriMo was a pleasant writing exercise; it ain't now!
> 
> Do NaNoWriMo, but be prepared to miss out on four weeks of publishing if you do!


I'm not understanding your point. Are you saying I shouldn't polish and edit because it's a waste of time? You can't be saying that. I must be misunderstanding something.

Today I published my second novel, the sequel of the piece I put out in July. To many people two novels in 4 month would be considered quite fast (and maybe even crazy). Next up on my plate is to finish the series and write the third. It is almost November. I will be writing this novel regardless. Participating in WriMo while I do it will not slow down my writing or lessen it's quality. I actually hope it will get me to write faster. So I am not seeing any downside. Finishing my third novel in a month and spending December getting it ready for publication--are you saying that's too slow?

I'm seriously, seriously confused by your argument.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Coral Moore said:


> Why would you think the 50k words would be wasted? I'm planning on releasing the novel I wrote for NaNo last year in the beginning of next year. The only reason it's not coming out sooner is right after I finished thatbook I had an idea for another story, so I wrote that one too and thought it was a more marketable first release.
> 
> This thread baffles me. Why would you think anyone throws out what they write in NaNo?


My point is: why would you be writing in NaNo? And not writing?


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

Saffina Desforges said:


> My point is: why would you be writing in NaNo? And not writing?


You're making a lot of assumptions and operating from a misunderstanding about how NaNoWriMo works. It's not what I call a real contest but more of a creative endeavor that encourages writers to write. Why would I be against something like that? If I needed something to encourage or get me into the habit of writing everyday, I might participate. It doesn't matter if you "win", what matters is that you develop as a writer. You might pick up a few good habits and learn what motivates you to write as well as get some feedback / encouragement from other people who are participating.

I wouldn't generalize about those who might or might not participate. A lot of traditionally published authors and KB members have taken part in this. Sara Gruen who wrote Flying Changes has a sold book and she's a Harper Collins author who took part in NaNoWriMo. I also wouldn't generalize about how fast or slow others write. Some people can and do crank out 10k words a day and it's high quality stuff while someone can spend a month writing the same number of words and have it be crap. Finally, let's assume anything written in a month would need editing, proofing and formatting before it is published whether it comes as the result of this contest or not.

As for books for working on a book in November to release in December, it's not realistic unless you have an editor with room in their schedule and everything else taken care of. In my case, I finished my writing my November and December releases in August so I could give my beta readers and editor time to work on things without rushing them. That's the way work but every author works differently.

EDIT: How NaNoWriMo Works? This might help you understand things a bit better. You write on your own computer, using whatever software you want. You only update the site with a word count and if you complete a novel, you can upload it to the site but you don't have to unless you want a pat on the back.


----------



## W.W. (Jun 27, 2011)

Saffina, I think you're really misunderstanding the way NaNo works for most people. Most people who have day jobs don't take a month off of work to write a novel for NaNo. For some of them, part of what they're learning is how to work writing into their schedule. So why would someone who writes for a living have to take a month off?

I understand that it might not be something that would work for you, but it seems that you're not listening or not willing to believe that others operate differently.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Carradee said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I hope you're being tongue-in-cheek. If you aren't, you've missed the point of NaNoWriMo.
> 
> NaNoWriMo is *not* a project to "Write 50k words in a month _that then must be ditched_!"
> 
> ...


I don't remember saying that you should write 50,000 words and then 'ditch' them? That was you. I rest my case...


----------



## W.W. (Jun 27, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> My point is: why would you be writing in NaNo? And not writing?


What??

How is writing not writing?

Are you under the impression that Nano owns the work?


----------



## kurzon (Feb 26, 2011)

Writing is writing.  Whether it's done for NaNo or for some other reason, it's a positive experience of bringing words together to make a story.  And when the month is over you might have something which can be polished into an enjoyable experience for readers.

I've heard of NaNo success stories (NaNo books which have been polished and picked up by a publisher).  Wish I had the details to cite.

Doing NaNo isn't time spent away from preparing your books to be published.  It's just one of the options people can take in the grand experience of Making Book.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> My point is: why would you be writing in NaNo? And not writing?


I will be writing. All on my own in my office like I always do. And then will occasionally send in my word count for validation. Sometimes there might be a write in at a library or a bookstore that I want to attend for some camaraderie--and motivation to write more. The words remain mine. No one else has access to them. I will do with them what I would have done with them anyhow--edit and publish them.

I'm not sure what you mean by "writing in NaNo...and not writing."


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> My point is: why would you be writing in NaNo? And not writing?


Adding to the others who are also asking...

Please try to answer this as directly as you can. Why do you think writing in NaNo isn't writing? Do you think people write without paper in the typewriter or something? You're not making any sense.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This was a NaNoWriMo book. Published by a big publisher, not particularly famous, but a really good story.



This was also a NaNoWriMo book. A bit more famous. Perhaps you've seen the movie?



Obviously NaNoWriMo works for some authors...

L


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> I don't remember saying that you should write 50,000 words and then 'ditch' them? That was you. I rest my case...


Are we even reading the same thread? I am seriously baffled here. Nano encourages people to write a book in a month. Yet full-time writers won't participate because...they should be writing instead? I mean...the logic here is so back-asswards it almost hurts.



Saffina Desforges said:


> My point is: why would you be writing in NaNo? And not writing?


See what I'm saying? Why is writing in NaNo suddenly NOT just writing? So you're either saying:

A: all NaNo works are crap. Besides a pointless blanket statement, I could say all self-published writing is crap, and NaNo has nothing to do with it.

B: no NaNo works are self-published. This is clearly not true, and any amount of brain power would show why. Once the novel's done...you edit it...edit it again...and self-publish. I treat every f'ing month like it is NaNo, and get pretty darn close in terms of word count. Oh, and then I publish 'em.

Is there really any other point than those two? Seriously? I'm not sure if you're trying to be witty, or funny, but this is just hardcore baffling. Writing is a solitary affair, and NaNo helps add some camaraderie. It helps people establish goals. It teaches people how to make time for writing. If you've been at this for a very long time, then yes, a lot about NaNo might not seem necessary. But it'd be like standing there watching someone learning to ride a bike and going: "Seriously, no one take offense, but what is the point of training wheels? Any serious cyclist would know they only slow you down, and NO racer will ever be seen using them, or win a tour de france with them."


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

wordwrestler said:


> Um, one of the novels in my sig,_ Linked_, was my 2009 NaNo novel. I wrote it with every intention of it being published through one means or another. As for not worrying about quality, some people do feel like they just can't get a whole novel written because they get bogged down with fussing over every sentence before moving on. So they use NaNo to give themselves permission to just keep writing that first draft. Then they go back and revise.
> 
> Now, this hasn't been a particular struggle for me, so that's not what I do, but some writers really do need to give themselves "permission to write crap" as many NaNo-ers say.
> 
> As for this being only for beginners, I've been pursuing publication seriously for over ten years. I've had two reputable, sought after literary agents. I've written eight completed, revised, and edited novels. And I'm going to write my ninth (though it won't be my ninth first draft) next month as a NaNo projects . Guess I'm still a beginner.


BIG up to you World wrestler, I am not trying to tell you anything otherwise, what I AM trying to tell you ( as a debut author who sold 100,000 copies of a book that all the publishers said would never sell) is that I feel you're wasting your time doing a month's work when you don't know what to do with it!

Let's hear from the experts...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> My point is: why would you be writing in NaNo? And not writing?


Spoiler Alert: They're the same thing! I feel like I'm on crazy pills here!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL @ Jason. Seriously.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Spoiler Alert: They're the same thing! I feel like I'm on crazy pills here!


Pass them over here! 'cos it's October, not July.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> I feel you're wasting your time doing a month's work when you don't know what to do with it!
> 
> Let's hear from the experts...


What do you mean they wont know what to do with it? Why would participating in WriMo mean they wont know what to do with their writing?

My back is going out and I just took some pretty serious meds. Maybe that is why this thread is making me feel like I'm crazy?


----------



## W.W. (Jun 27, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> BIG up to you World wrestler, I am not trying to tell you anything otherwise, what I AM trying to tell you ( as a debut author who sold 100,000 copies of a book that all the publishers said would never sell) is that I feel you're wasting your time doing a month's work when you don't know what to do with it!
> 
> Let's hear from the experts...


What exactly makes you think I don't know what to do with my work?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Maybe the OP is the one one the meds? Seriously. I can't fathom why she would write any of this. It's nonsensical and insulting. Maybe it's a new marketing strategy?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Pass them over here! 'cos it's October, not July.


Oh snap! The rare username-based comeback. You've taken yourself to a higher level here, Saffina.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> ... waste 50,000 ACTUAL words on NaNoWriMo?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> BIG up to you World wrestler, I am not trying to tell you anything otherwise, what I AM trying to tell you ( as a debut author who sold 100,000 copies of a book that all the publishers said would never sell) is that I feel you're wasting your time doing a month's work when you don't know what to do with it!
> 
> Let's hear from the experts...


Errr...

*blink* *blink*

If you're just after the publicity, try posting your rant on your blog. But... otherwise, would you PLEASE sit down and try to make some sense? *confused look* Seriously, Saffina, I'm getting NO sense of a logical progression of thought here.

(this is coming from someone who has never participated in NaNo, but knows several people who do... and publish novels... I don't think I'm biased either way)


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

Apropos of nothing, I think I'm going to set a writing goal for November in honor of NaNo, to get my current WIP from 40k words TO 50k.


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

To the OP, there's a reason why assumptions and generalizations are bad.

I recommend you do a little more investigation into National Novel Writing Month and the authors who have participated in the past.

Some of the names and books might surprise you. A lot of good stuff and authors have come out of NaNoWri.

Now I'm off to finish another short story for my blog while I wait for some cover art. Later


EDIT: And for the record, 50000 words a month is not a lot especially for someone who writes full time or is in the habit of writing at 1500 words a day or more. Over the course of a month, that's 45000 words.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't find words put on paper to be wasted.  There are many reasons to write, and this 'contest' can serve a valuable purpose, whether it be an exercise in goal-setting and concentration, or coming up with a 'plan' or schedule (whether it be a schedule for writing or something else).


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> My point is: why would you be writing in NaNo? And not writing?





> I don't remember saying that you should write 50,000 words and then 'ditch' them? That was you. I rest my case...


The more you talk, the more confused I get. I don't understand your case at all. If you're trying to speak to (or insult, as it would seem) never-published first-time NaNoers who have never written a book, the Writer's Cafe is probably not your target audience.



> 325 views by half two.
> 
> That is the MOST views we have had since Subo! How fickle are our American friends?


Americans aren't the only ones who participate in NaNo, either. Why are you so hateful?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I wrote the first draft of Not What She Seems in a week.

Now, I didn't do it in November, but I did go on to polish it up and publish it. I'd say it was a good choice for me.

I encourage everyone to set goals and stretch themselves to write, whether for NaNoWriMo or for any other reason.

Vicki


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Saffina Desforges said:


> My point is: why would you be writing in NaNo? And not writing?


I am writing. I wrote today and I wrote yesterday too. And I'm going to write all November long as well. What the devil is your point?


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

I am a NaNo participant.  I completed it last year and I will participate again this year.  It was anything but a waste of my time.  It gave me an excuse to write.  I have three children, two of them under four years old.  So any excuse I can find to write, I take.  NaNo just happens to be a month long excuse.  It's not just for the beginner, or those that will never publish.  It's for anyone who wants to write and participate in a community of writers while doing so.  

"Let's hear from the experts..."?  

Would you be the one with the expertise?  It really sounds to me as if you haven't done any research on NaNoWriMo.  I believe it was Kyrin who posted a link you'd find very enlightening.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

I, myself, am partial to crème brûlée.  I like the hardened sugar on top.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I believe the OP is just looking for additional views and hits at her website and that is the meaning of this post.  

So I'll go with Rob's topic.

I adore crème brûlée... if it's on the menu, I usually go for it. Or bread pudding.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

My head hurts.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> I, myself, am partial to crème brûlée. I like the hardened sugar on top.


I've often wondered if flan is creme brulee gone rancid, sort of like "pease porridge in the pot, nine days old."


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Cat, I love bread pudding!  You ever used it as a dip with a cinnamon stick?  Yum.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

The OP may have gotten some views, but they also got on my never gonna buy from list.

And now on to desserts...

There is a caramel gelato with sea salt at Gelson's that is to die for. To. Die. For.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Cathymw said:


> I adore crème brûlée... if it's on the menu, I usually go for it. Or bread pudding.


I've never had either. A crime, I know.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

But seriously, my favorite NaNo dessert is PIE. Or cheesecake.  Although lately I've been making some wicked good "unpie" with some superlative specimens of winter squash.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

samanthawarren said:


> I've never had either. A crime, I know.


Oh, definitely. You need to go out and try at least one of them. Both are perfect fall/winter desserts, too. Especially the bread pudding.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I love the pies this time of year. Pecan pie... pumpkin pie... gimme some pie!


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

OH, bread pudding... one of my employees used to bring me chocolate/banana bread pudding *happy sigh*


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

Flan and thoughts of my grandmother's ginger bread got me re-interested in this thread.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I had some real old fashioned gingery gingerbread when I visited my dad in Maine recently. Oh so good!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Dangit, now I'm starvin' for some cheesecake.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

I am partial to bitter and blanc. So.good.

When I took a carnival cruise they had warm chocolate melting cake in the dining room. I think I ate it once a day. I would do just about anything to have some of that delivered to my house.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I also love funnel cakes. Nothing but sugar--but then again, that's probably why I love them so much.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Now I'm trying to decide if I'm going to go and make myself some bread pudding or french toast for afternoon tea. You people are a bad influence.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

That reminds me. I don't want to make dinner so I'm going to have a bowl of Count Chocula instead. Sugary.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Cathymw said:


> Oh, definitely. You need to go out and try at least one of them. Both are perfect fall/winter desserts, too. Especially the bread pudding.


Does anyone have a good (and easy) recipe for bread pudding? I tried it once and it bombed horribly, but everyone makes it sound so delicious.


----------



## Jaime (Jun 4, 2011)

Since when does 'writing NaNo' equate 'not writing'? Not everyone goes in with the objective to write 50,000 words of clothing descriptions and random sex scenes.

And now you've wakened my sweet tooth. Sigh. Time to make some brownies.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

samanthawarren said:


> Does anyone have a good (and easy) recipe for bread pudding? I tried it once and it bombed horribly, but everyone makes it sound so delicious.


I make one for the holidays that's rather good, a sort of rum raisin bread pudding. I use a recipe at cook's illustrated as the base but I make my own rum raisins and "drunken fruit" (drunken fruit biscotti are good, too) around thanksgiving and winter solstice. I'll try to look them up tomorrow.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I have pumpkin bread upstairs!


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Just a heads up for the OP, the novel in my sig was written during NaNoWriMo, and then went on to be a quarterfinalist for the following Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award. 

Now I have self published it and am really happy with how it's going.

Apart from that I have a full time job (not writing) and at home I have a family, so between the two I get very little time to actually sit and write. But everyone knows that once November rolls around I put things aside and write solidly for 30 days. I consider it the best and easiest way to get a novel out. Then I can take my time editing it.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Mmm... Baklava...  Cannot get enough of that stuff!!

Dawn


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Aw man, I never get to eat any of these awesome treats. I did have some Edy's pumpkin pie ice cream. Does that count?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Do it! All power to you! I'm 1 million percent behind you.
> 
> When you've had a book out for a year, I'll ask you again.
> 
> Saffi


Huh. I know a several much published authors who regularly write more than 50,000 words a month. That's less than 2,000 words a day, hardly a stiff writing goal.

Honestly, your posts have me scratching my head in puzzlement.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

What about Blue Bell's Tiramisu Ice Cream? Delish....plus, it doesn't require any measuring, mixing, baking or ANY effort (except to dip it into a bowl and eat it).


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Tommie Lyn said:


> What about Blue Bell's Tiramisu Ice Cream? Delish....plus, it doesn't require any measuring, mixing, baking or ANY effort (except to dip it into a bowl and eat it).


Has gluten in it. 

I'll take Rocky Road though if you have some.


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm taking the OP as tongue in cheek, of course   At least I hope it is.
But tons of books, from Water for Elephants to The Night Circus, started out as Nano novels. I don't think they were total wastes of time, and neither was my manuscript (half of which I completed during last year's Nano) and which received an offer from Penguin. Which I rejected, but that's not the point.

Nanowrimo is an absolutely fantastic tool to knock off 50K words of unbridled, unimpeded genius


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> Aw man, I never get to eat any of these awesome treats. I did have some Edy's pumpkin pie ice cream. Does that count?


Edy's pumpkin pie ice cream? I didn't know that existed. Hmmm...must pick up some.

Tasty snacks and treats aside, like others here, I've been a little baffled about how anyone trying to do NaNo could be a bad thing. Writing is writing and trying to write at least 50,000 words in one month is a pretty great goal to go for. That's a LOT of work right there and I applaud those who try it.


----------



## Mr. Coffee Snob (Jun 27, 2011)

I assume the opinion being presented in the original post is that doing this NaNoWriMo thing is a waste of time. But how is writing for practice a waste of time, even if the writing never gets published? Most writers need practice, and some need _a lot_ of practice before they should try to publish anything. Therefore, it cannot possibly be a waste of time. Therefore, I strongly disagree with the original post. However, I'm not shouting said disagreement--merely speaking it loudly and firmly.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Robert E. Keller said:


> I assume the opinion being presented in the original post is that doing this NaNoWriMo thing is a waste of time. But how is writing for practice a waste of time, even if the writing never gets published? Most writers need practice, and some need _a lot_ of practice before they should try to publish anything. Therefore, it cannot possibly be a waste of time. Therefore, I strongly disagree with the original post. However, I'm not shouting said disagreement--merely speaking it loudly and firmly.


How dare you derail this thread??!?!?!

And that pumpkin pie ice cream was friggin' awesome. Strongly suggest buying some for Halloween.


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

If we're going to talk ice cream, I might have to run out for a pint of Bailey's Ice Cream.


----------



## Mr. Coffee Snob (Jun 27, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> How dare you derail this thread??!?!?!
> 
> And that pumpkin pie ice cream was friggin' awesome. Strongly suggest buying some for Halloween.


Sorry, I'll get back on topic. I do, in fact, like pumpkin _anything_.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I love pistachio pudding.

Yeah, I have simple tastes.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

> ‎"what I AM trying to tell you ( as a debut author who sold 100,000 copies of a book that all the publishers said would never sell)..."


Dude, I'm a debut author who sold 100,000+ copies of a 150,000+ word, non-genre book that all the publishers said would never sell, a book I started writing during NaNoWriMo. I don't understand the problem you have with it.

And, to keep this on topic, I like pie.


----------



## Mr. Coffee Snob (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll even drink those McDonalds' pumkin-flavored shakes they feature from time to time. They might bring to mind pumpkin pie squeezed into a plastic cup, but they're pretty good, actually. I give them a B+ on the flavor report card.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

This thread has really moved me. 

I have a bread pudding in the oven right now.  

Speaking of ice cream, if you ever have the chance to buy honey flavoured with truffle, it is DIVINE drizzled on strawberry sorbet and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now we need a crutch for _*authors*_ - since writing and authoring are quite different, the one encompassing the other. How about "Authoring a Novel in Less than Six Months"- that would be a quickening - a jump start. _*AuNoLesSiMon*_ or just _*NaNnyHideyHo*_ 

Edward C. Patterson

PS: I'm partial to Peanutbutter and Jelly Omelettes.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried the pumpkin pie at McDonalds? Not the shake that was mentioned upthread (which kind of scares me now) but the actual little pie. I'm tempted to go get one now, as there is a McDonalds two blocks from my house.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

RJ Keller said:


> Dude, I'm a debut author who sold 100,000+ copies of a 150,000+ word, non-genre book that all the publishers said would never sell, a book I started writing during NaNoWriMo. I don't understand the problem you have with it.


Owned.

Aaaand back to the intelligent conversation: McDonald's pie? Oh come on man. I mean, you can grab a hostess for about the same at Wal-Mart, and it proooobably will take more time to kill you.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

*drools on the keyboard as she writes "pumpkin pie ice cream" on tomorrow's grocery list*


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I could also eat about a pound of toffifays.  

Dawn


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> I mean, you can grab a hostess for about the same at Wal-Mart, and it proooobably will take more time to kill you.


Exactly! Personally, I just came back from taking my sons to Menchies. Yum.


----------



## Mr. Coffee Snob (Jun 27, 2011)

Rachel Schurig said:


> Has anyone tried the pumpkin pie at McDonalds? Not the shake that was mentioned upthread (which kind of scares me now) but the actual little pie. I'm tempted to go get one now, as there is a McDonalds two blocks from my house.


Yes, I've had it. It's okay, but I favor the apple. (Of course, apple pie in general is my favorite, so I'm biased.) But scary or not, the shake is a winner. Just don't look at it.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

yes, but the McDonalds is only two blocks away. And I am in my writer's uniform (aka sweatpants and no bra).


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

JRTomlin said:


> Has gluten in it.


Bummer.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

The OP could use a heaping spoonful or ten of humble pie.

Me, I like cake. And pastries. Mmmmm, a french horn is delish.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> PS: I'm partial to Peanutbutter and Jelly Omelettes.


I'm sorry to be judgemental, Ed, but that is truly _disgusting_. However, it has the advantage of sounding like it wouldn't have gluten.

Most of the good stuff in the world has gluten, let me tell you so I get really upset when someone puts it in ice cream which is safe most of the time. Cherry Garcia is also a great choice.

Edit: Which reminds me of a conversation I had with a friend in Scotland the other day. I complained I wanted to make the traditional candy known as 'tablet' but didn't have the ingredients and we agreed that as soon as either of us buys a can of condensed milk that we open it and eat it out of the can instead of saving it for cooking. God, now _that_ is disgusting... but _good_.


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

kyrin said:


> Sara Gruen who wrote Flying Changes has a sold book and she's a Harper Collins author who took part in NaNoWriMo.EDIT:


Sara Gruen didn't write just any book during NaNoWriMo. She wrote Water for Elephants, and look how that's done. You can't have a book club without reading that book.

That's not the point, though. The point is to write. If you make 50K words, fine; if you don't, fine. I'm aiming for one page a day, which is about all I can do right now. If it gets me back into actual, first draft writing, it's worth it.


----------



## Eric Zawadzki (Feb 4, 2011)

I hate you guys so much for keeping this on the front page for me to stumble upon. Know why? Because now I'm craving a Blizzard, and guess what. DAIRY QUEEN IS NOT OPEN AT 1 A.M.!

*mutter*

Wildly off-topic, but I might be sort of feigning NaNoWriMo this year because my WIP needs about 70,000 words between now and Christmas, and 50k would be a pretty good chunk of that. 

Hmm. I wonder if there is any ice cream in the freezer...


----------



## amykwrites (Aug 13, 2011)

If nothing else, this thread is a good reminder I need to go sign up for Nano this year.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

Not sure what Saffina has been ranting about because the idea of writing 50,000 words in a month isn't a bad idea, but here is the simple breakfast recipe I've been cooking lately when I am hanging out in the mornings with my GF. You guys can eat all the ice cream you want, but this is for getting ready to write in the morning:

- toast a poppy seed bagel (I want to make sure I flunk any drug tests)
- hard fry an egg
- pan fry some ham steak (ham steak works better than thin sliced ham for some reason)
- melt some havarti cheese over the egg or ham (use a lid on the frying pan to melt the cheese)
- combine all into a breakfast sandwich

This is simple, fast, very tasty, and very filling due to the heartiness of the bagel. It is also a quick clean-up meal. You clean a frying pan. That's it. Then get to nanowrimo!


----------



## LucyFrancis (Sep 8, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Edit: Which reminds me of a conversation I had with a friend in Scotland the other day. I complained I wanted to make the traditional candy known as 'tablet' but didn't have the ingredients and we agreed that as soon as either of us buys a can of condensed milk that we open it and eat it out of the can instead of saving it for cooking. God, now _that_ is disgusting... but _good_.


Condensed milk goes quick in my house. It gets slathered over mandarin oranges and devoured. Dang, now I need a snack. Great for the diet... ::sigh::

I still can't quite figure out the OP's statements in this thread. Think I'm going to go with the idea that they were looking for website hits, because the rest of that just didn't make sense.

Oh, and Asher...that breakfast sandwich is what my daughter makes before she goes off to school nearly every day. Only with smoked gouda cheese instead. Good stuff!


----------



## kurzon (Feb 26, 2011)

Endorsing the food thread:

- Take pieces of almond biscotti (the thin type).
- Place slices of brie on top.
- Place slices of strawberry on top.

Utterly delicious.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I quite like bread & butter pudding. Not sure if it's the same things as the bread pudding that's been mentioned a few times (and I'm too lazy to look up a recipe for bread pudding to compare  )

Pumpkin anything isn't really possible in my house - my wife is badly allergic to them. Then again, pumpkin is usually used as a savory vegetable in Australia - the practice of making sweet things with it isn't as common (but to be fair, it is becoming more common).

_Footnote: What the hell, I should look up what bread pudding actually is... Hmmm, not too different from bread & butter pudding. Sounds interesting._


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

kurzon said:


> Endorsing the food thread:
> 
> - Take pieces of almond biscotti (the thin type).
> - Place slices of brie on top.
> ...


Wow, this does sound fantastic! Can't wait to be able to (somewhat more guilt free) eat soft cheeses again.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Cheryl M. said:


> The OP could use a heaping spoonful or ten of humble pie.
> 
> Me, I like cake. And pastries. Mmmmm, a french horn is delish.


What for? Having an OPINION? As a member of this board said in a PRIVATE message, because they daren't say it on here for fear of being "skinned alive", it is a message board, where you are allowed to have a stance on a particular topic, which I have. I see that it clearly touched a nerve, but whilst you were all ranting on about it, I was writing! 

Happy Halloween AND NaNoWriMo - if that's your thing. Me, I'd prefer to be selling another 100,000 copies of my books...

Oh and I LOVE Bread and butter pudding (just for the record)

Thanks for keeping this thread alive and good luck with your writing!

Saffi


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Katharina said:


> Off topic this thread just inspired me to join NaNoWriMo for the first time.


Same for me. 

And now back on topic: I could really go for a DQ Blizzard right now, and that's pretty sad considering that it's 5 in the morning. That's what this thread has done to me. Talk about being a bad influence. I'm an impressionable youth, ya know! (okay... let's just leave it at "impressionable.")


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

Saffina Desforges said:


> What for? Having an OPINION? As a member of this board said in a PRIVATE message, because they daren't say it on here for fear of being "skinned alive", it is a message board, where you are allowed to have a stance on a particular topic, which I have. I see that it clearly touched a nerve, but whilst you were all ranting on about it, I was writing!
> 
> Happy Halloween AND NaNoWriMo - if that's your thing. Me, I'd prefer to be selling another 100,000 copies of my books...
> 
> ...


Since this is a discussion board, ever think about actually discussing and reading other people's posts? You asked a question and people answered it. When people have asked you questions in return, they go unanswered. Instead of acknowledging the legitimate points made by other people who have pointed out flaws in your argument and the lack of logic in most of your posts, you take an extremely condescending tone towards other forum members and make a lot of assumptions / generalizations.

If 90% of the people reading your post think you are confused or you don't understand something, the fault probably isn't with those people. It's with how you're expressing yourself and coming across to people.

As for what is said in private messages, I'm not going there. Talking about PMs and their contents is sort of off limits anyway.

EDIT: And you're welcome. The more people exposed to NaNoMoWri the better. The same might not be said for your posts.


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

Michael Crane said:


> Same for me.
> 
> And now back on topic: I could really go for a DQ Blizzard right now, and that's pretty sad considering that it's 5 in the morning. That's what this thread has done to me. Talk about being a bad influence. I'm an impressionable youth, ya know! (okay... let's just leave it at "impressionable.")


It's yuuts. You have to say it like Joe Pesci. Now, I'm off to make waffles for breakfast. I've been up all night working on a pitch for another comic book.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

kyrin said:


> It's yuuts. You have to say it like Joe Pesci.


 

I should watch that movie again. Maybe with some ice cream.


----------



## Iowagirl (Jul 17, 2011)

Rachel Schurig said:


> yes, but the McDonalds is only two blocks away. And I am in my writer's uniform (aka sweatpants and no bra).


Hey, that's my writing uniform, too.

I get really mad when the doorbell rings while I'm wearing it.

And there's pumpkin pie at McDonald's? Really? Sweet!

Tracey


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> Happy Halloween AND NaNoWriMo - if that's your thing. Me, I'd prefer to be selling another 100,000 copies of my books...


My problem is that I simply cannot figure out the logic of your stance. You seem to be trying to suggest that writing 50,000 words leads directly to NOT selling books. I don't understand how anyone can sell 100,000 copies without writing first. NaNoWriMo encourages people to write, therefore it seems like a useful thing to me *shrugs*.

Oooh! Cherry Garcia! I haven't had that in forever. I just might make a run to the grocery store and have that for breakfast...


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Please, don't bite (that's what R Patts is for), I am merely asking how a writer making money for a living, could afford to waste a whole month writing and not doing anything with it? (see Sir Alan Sugar - about not holding stock, or wasting a day in business) ?


Some commercially published AND self-published novels have come from Nano novels. Water for Elephants springs to mind. And some of us write that many words or close to them all the time in months besides November.  I'm not participating in Nano, and I don't have time to read the whole thread, but I really don't understand why you think no one does anything with what they write in November. It's just an impetus for some to finally get that novel down.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Think of it this way. Say you like to run. You like to run a certain distance and try for your best time. You could do that every day if you want to. Just go do it. Some people like the idea of participating in a special group event while they do it. That way, running doesn't seem like such a lonely sport.

NaNoWriMo is a marathon for writers. Nothing more. Participants write whatever they want, but strive for 50,000 words. If they write more, that's dandy. If they write fewer, oh well. What they do with the end result is up to them. 

I plan to use this event to focus, focus, focus and get my next book written (well, the rough draft anyway). Are YOU working on another book, Saffina, or are you done with writing? Because what you seem to be saying is "I'd rather sell the books I've already written than write more books." 

And that's fine.

For now, I'm going shopping for some pumpkin ice cream! That sounds amazing. But I'll tell you what. I have a recipe for a pumpkin cake that will knock your socks off. Oh yeah. Uh huh. Who's the baker?


----------



## WilliamKing.me (Jul 15, 2011)

I am confused I confess. I don't see how writing a novel can lead to selling less books. Like others here it has been my experience that you need to write books in order to sell them.

All the best,

Bill


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just to chime in:

Zombie Showdown was my 2009 NaNo.

Model Agent was my 2010 NaNo.

I don't need to do NaNo if I choose to, since anything I write, I publish.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Just to chime in:
> 
> Zombie Showdown was my 2009 NaNo.
> 
> ...


I need to complete my third book and 50,000 words would do it. I hadn't planned on doing NaNo, but I just might now. Sounds like a great way to finish my book.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh! I think I get it! Is this some sort of viral marketting campaign for NaNoWriMo?


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Me, I'd prefer to be selling another 100,000 copies of my books...


Me too. I can do it AND participate in NaNoWriMo. They're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Selina Fenech said:


> Oh! I think I get it! Is this some sort of viral marketing campaign for NaNoWriMo?


And desserts.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Just to chime in:
> 
> Zombie Showdown was my 2009 NaNo.
> 
> ...


My NaNovels:

2006 - ...and night falls

2007 - Scribbles

2008 - On Berryhill Road

2009 - Across the Wide River (not yet ready for release, still doing research to insure historical accuracy)

2010 - The Sands of Santa Rosa

2011 - _tentative title,_ Windows _(due to requests from readers, this will be another Cotton Chastain novel...IF Cotton will cooperate)_

I write suspense/thrillers during NaNo, and, except for NaNo 2009, work on my historical series during the rest of the year.

And, oh yeah...how come all the sweet talk has been about cakes, pies and ice cream? What about candy?? Does it not deserve some attention, too? Coffee Nips have been a writing staple for me, but they're beginning to receive some stiff competition from coconut M&Ms....


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

RJ Keller said:


> Me too. I can do it AND participate in NaNoWriMo. They're not mutually exclusive.


Just add pumpkin pie/cake/ice cream or bread pudding and you're good to go!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> Coffee Nips have been a writing staple for me, but are beginning to receive some stiff competition from coconut M&Ms....


Coconut M&Ms are awesome. But my fave candy this time of year is candy corn. Yum!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Selina Fenech said:


> Oh! I think I get it! Is this some sort of viral marketting campaign for NaNoWriMo?


If it is, then it worked! I signed myself up this morning.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Back on topic:

Cupcakes rock.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> Cupcakes rock.


Especially with candy corn on top.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

EllenFisher said:


> Especially with candy corn on top.


I know candy corn gets a bad rap, but I gotta confess--I'm a fan. Not something I could eat every day, but I think they're good.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Tommie Lyn said:


> Coffee Nips have been a writing staple for me, but they're beginning to receive some stiff competition from coconut M&Ms....


Mmm... coffee Nips... I haven't had those in ages!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> What for? Having an OPINION? As a member of this board said in a PRIVATE message, because they daren't say it on here for fear of being "skinned alive", it is a message board, where you are allowed to have a stance on a particular topic, which I have. I see that it clearly touched a nerve, but whilst you were all ranting on about it, I was writing!
> 
> Happy Halloween AND NaNoWriMo - if that's your thing. Me, I'd prefer to be selling another 100,000 copies of my books...


Heh. I can do this too, if you'd like. Let's see, random capitalized words, tons of ego, smiley faces to act all happy while mocking. Trolling 101 here.

*clears throat*

You think just because you have an OPINION you can just POST whatever you WANT? I've had private messages from the POPE tell me how you're being "dumb as a skunk" over this. I'd relay more, but I'm busy WRITING and making $1500 a DAY.  Oh wait. NaNo IS WRITING. ZOMG!!?!?!

Do you seriously think NaNo books are immediately owned by CreateSpace or something? That you can't publish them for some bizarre reason? That if you don't finish, you are required by law to throw what you did write in the trash? Or do you think writing that fast causes it to be terrible? I've seen some very, very stupid arguments made on this site before, but I'd swear this one has the least sense behind it, and I was here for the Now Without Worms argument. But of course, you're still yet to answer a dang question, so just gloat about your 100k books sold, since you're the "expert", even when someone whose outsold you comes and says they did what you did WITH A NANO BOOK.

*headdesk*


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I must say I agree 100% with OP. *NaNoWriMo is the works of the Devil*, Chris Baty (or whoever took his place this year) and his crew are hoping a million chimps write 50,000 words and one of them writes by chance the Armageddon Scroll of Doom. I, for one, as a truly chaotic neutral, will do my part for the end of the world. Seems like quite a ride. 

In France, geeks on forums know how to spot a troll. I'm a little bit too late to say "tros gros, passera pas" (which means it is such an obvious troll that no one should get caught by it), but I'm early enough to say: don't feed the troll. She clearly stirs the pot by not answering or saying incomprehensible things. No amount of questions, explanations, and trying to set things right will work. Just my two cents.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> I've had private messages from the POPE tell me how you're being "dumb as a skunk" over this.


Vatican called, they need their Pope back.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> What for? Having an OPINION? As a member of this board said in a PRIVATE message, because they daren't say it on here for fear of being "skinned alive", it is a message board, where you are allowed to have a stance on a particular topic, which I have.


Having an opinion isn't the problem. You could have easily stated your opinion without being an A-hole. You chose not to. You continue to choose not to even after having it pointed out. You are condescending, arrogant and self-aggrandizing. _That_ is the problem. Not your opinion. Which you still haven't even explained what you are talking about - making it vapid, hence why people have started talking about sweets but you can't see that... Being a condescending, arrogant and self-aggrandizing person generally makes one blind to those qualities in oneself.



Saffina Desforges said:


> I see that it clearly touched a nerve, but whilst you were all ranting on about it, I was writing!
> 
> Happy Halloween AND NaNoWriMo - if that's your thing. Me, I'd prefer to be selling another 100,000 copies of my books...


Aaaaand there it is again. You just can't stop can, you? I've posted 3, maybe 4 times to this thread, which is less than you. But you've still written more and had more important things to do and say and wrote waaaaay better than me, I'm sure. You know this because you deemed it so. You've definitely accomplished something. It wasn't what you probably think. And you won't be selling any of your books to me. But you don't care about selling anything to me, anyway. I'm not a _real _reader, according to you, either, I'd bet.

I really need to unsub to this thread.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

I just got a private message saying that Saffina's jab at my username insulted my honor and that I should slap her with a glove and demand satisfaction.


----------



## melissafmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

This thread is so confusing to me on so many levels.  First, I cannot comprehend Saffina's actual point, much as I try.  Second, there are people who drink sweetened condensed milk?  Like, straight?   Third, there are so many sweets I didn't know existed--coconut M&M

But, mainly, I am grateful because I totally forgot I was on the schedule to provide snack for preschool today until late last night.  This thread inspired me to make pumpkin spice mini-muffins for the little ones AND to go ahead and sign up for NaNoWriMo, just for kicks, since I'll be writing however many words in November anyway.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Erm. I will assume the original post was supposed to be humorous?   Because otherwise the person who posted has no clue what NaNo is. 

Nuff said.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

I use NaNo to get a jump start on a new project.  Since I want to challenge myself, in the spirit of NaNo, I'm aiming for way more than 50,000 words in Nov. I set my own goal and I plan to have the rough draft finished for a book that I will publish in the spring.

I write anyway, but there's nothing wrong with setting a challenge for myself and going to write ins and events with other people writing.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I love NaNo!   It's so motivating, seeing your progress every day, striving for your goal together with your writing buddies. It's a great feeling.


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

I love Nano as well and plan to use it this year to write a contracted novel - the third in a series - so definitely not wasted effort (I hope!)


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

I wasn't going to participate in NaNoWriMo this year, but this thread has inspired me to give it another try.   I have two books that I'd like to get the drafts done by March, so hopefully participating will help me get one of the drafts near completion.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm making Pumpkin Oat Muffins this weekend to bring in to work on Monday for our Halloween Feast!

Off-topic: I am so glad this thread has inspired people to NaNo.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

melissafmiller said:


> This thread is so confusing to me on so many levels. First, I cannot comprehend Saffina's actual point, much as I try. Second, there are people who drink sweetened condensed milk? Like, straight?  Third, there are so many sweets I didn't know existed--coconut M&M
> 
> But, mainly, I am grateful because I totally forgot I was on the schedule to provide snack for preschool today until late last night. This thread inspired me to make pumpkin spice mini-muffins for the little ones AND to go ahead and sign up for NaNoWriMo, just for kicks, since I'll be writing however many words in November anyway.


Good lord, no. You don't _drink_ sweetened condensed milk.

You eat it with a spoon.


----------



## melissafmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Good lord, no. You don't _drink_ sweetened condensed milk.
> 
> You eat it with a spoon.


  That is so disgusting BUT I give you points for ease of cleanup.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

NaNo is great for whipping me back into shape. It reminds me to make a daily word count goal and keep a deadline. Things I should be doing everyday anyway, but let's face it, sometimes it's hard to do. I'm glad to be doing it again this year.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

melissafmiller said:


> That is so disgusting BUT I give you points for ease of cleanup.


Yeah, with a spoon! And add powder chocolate!  Ate it a lot as a child.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sigh.

You all KNOW that "Troll" is a 'four letter word' around here.

Thread locked.  


Betsy joins Ann in sighing...sorry, I would have locked the thread earlier but was fighting with my FiOS installation.


----------

